# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Humor rreth femrave

## genti81

BASHKESHORTET....  Zonja, sapo mori vesh se burri i saj ka nje te dashur, i tha; Epo mire, nese mendon se mund te jem violine e dyte, gabohesh; Atehere ai i pergjigjet; Perkundrazi, ti duhet te jesh e lumtur qe ben pjese ende ne orkester. :syte zemra:

----------


## genti81

Shkon burri ne shtepi dhe i thote gruas;  E dashur,  kam nje lajm te mire dhe nje te keq. Cilin te them perpara.. Ke te duash,- thote gruaja. Burri me buze ne gaz thote; Sot vjen mamaja ime per darke. Gruaja;- Po lajmi mire cili eshte..

----------


## genti81

Takohen dy shoqe gjermane. Ku je mi goce, i thote njera - tjetres, se me mori malli. Isha ne Itali me pushime. Italianet jane dashnoret me te mrekullueshem ne bote. Te sugjeroj te shkosh dhe ti atje ku isha une. Po si ta gjej, si quhet ai. KASEM..... :Lulja3:

----------


## Apollyon

*SI TE BESH PER VETE NJE FEMER..*

1. Beji shume komplimente,
2. Respektoje,
3. Perkedhele,
4. Puthe me pasion,
5. Duaje me gjith veten tende,
6. Degjoje me vemendje,
7. Pickoje (lehte)
8. Ngushelloje,
9. Mbroje,
10. Shtrengoje pas vetes,
11. Bej cdo gje per ta mbajtur,
12. Shpenzo para per te,
13. Rrethoje me bizhu,
14. Beje te ndihet e sigurte,
15. Merakosu per te,
16. Qendroi prane,
17. Mbeshtete gjithmone,
18. Shko deri ne fund te botes per te.

*..SI TE BESH PER VETE NJE MASHKULL*

1. Paraqitiu nudo,
2. Gatuaj!

*Keto keshilla u mundesuan nga mamadhia!*

----------


## genti81

INSPEKTORI......  Ne nje klase, mesuesja lajmeroi nxenesit  se te nesermen do te vinte inspektori per kontroll, ndaj duhej te pergatiteshin mire, qe te jepnin pergjigje te sakta.. Ajo ngre ne derrase nxenesin me te mire te klases Benin, dhe  u thote te tjereve qe te pergjigjeshin njesoj si ai. Pastaj mesuesja e pyet Benin .. 
-Beni, kush eshte gjeja me e shtrejte ne bote ?
 - Beni pergjigjet..
 -Nena ime.. 
Mesuesja e pyet perseri ..
- Beni, ku i hedhim plehrat ?  
 -Ne kosh te plehrave , - pergjigjet Beni.. :arushi:                                                                                          -Beni- e pyet mesuesja prape -... sa bejne 30 per qind dhe 80 per  qind?               
-100 per qind e mos me teper...- pergjigjet Beni..
Te nesermen vjen inspektori dhe pyet shokun e Benit.
Jorgo, kush eshte gjeja me e shtrejte ne bote?
-Nena e Benit, zoti inspektor,- pergjigjet Jorgo.
-Ore ku i ke mendte ti ?,- i thote inspektori.
-Ne kosh te plehrave,- pergjigjet Jorgo.
-Mos je gje budalla ti?
-100 per qind e mos me teper,- perfundon Jorgo. :arushi:

----------


## strange

hahaha kjo qenka si ajo e Hases e Hyses.

Hasa e Hysa vendosin me be një provim po Hasa dinte shume dhe Hysa jo.


Hasa hyn i pari ne provim dhe Profesori e pyet:

Me cka luftojmë Has? Me Tanke, Helikoptera, kallasha. Mire thotë Profesori.
Me cka ushqehemi Has? Domate, Speca, Rrush thotë Hasa. Mire prape.
A ka jete ne Hëne Has? Thuhet se po, por shkenca se ka vërtetua përgjigjet Hasa. Mire thotë kalove profesori thirre tjetrin.

Del Hasa jashtë dhe i thotë Hyses: Pyetja e pare tanke, helikoptera Kallasha. E dyta Domate speca rrush, e treta thuhet se po por se ka vërtetua shkenca hala. 

Hyn Hysa dhe ja nis profesori por ja ndryshon pyetjet. 

Me cka luftojmë Hys? Domate, Speca, Rrush thotë Hasa. Hmm vazhdojmë thotë profesori. 
Me cka ushqehemi Hys? Me Tanke, Helikoptera, kallasha. Çuditet Profesori.
A je budalla Hys? Ky përgjigjet: Thuhet se po, por shkenca hala se ka vërtetua.   :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## genti81

Ne kerkim te punes ..
 Nje djale kerkoi pune tek nje fshatar.
-A di te mjelesh dhe te ngesesh traktorin? - e pyeti fshatari.
-Ta ngas traktorin di, por per ta mjele , s'e kam bere ndonjehere ..

----------


## genti81

KESHILLA E NENES
-Te kam thene, bija ime, kur nje djale te prek nga mbrapa, thuaji'' MOS'', dhe nese te prek gjoksin, thuaji;''NDALO''.
-Po mami, ai mi preku te dyja dhe une i thashe ''MOS NDALO''

----------


## genti81

Polici dhe taksisti
Polici kishte hipur ne nje taksi dhe i kerkoi taksistit te shetiste neper qytet.
Kur mbaroi shetitja, del polici nga taksia dhe pyet taksistin;
-Sa kushton kjo shetitje ?
-10 euro, -ia kthen ai.
-Ja ku i ke 5.
-E 5 eurot tjera?
-A mos po do qe  edhe ty te ta paguaj shetitjen? :syte zemra:

----------


## genti81

GRINCA HUMORISTIKE 
C'fare thone femrat kur bejne dashuri....?
Anglezja thote; Yes, yes, yessss...
Gjermania thote; Gud, gud, guuuud...
Grekja thote;O pasha zotin, mos i trego askujt...

----------


## genti81

Tre emigrante, nje francez, nje gjerman dhe nje shqiptar  po shetisnin neper rruget e Amerikes per te gjetur ndonje pune.
Ndalojne para nje gradaceli teper te larte dhe e shikojne te mahnitur.
Secilit po i punonte mendja per dicka.
Thote francezi, gjysme i menduar.
C'arkitekture te kete perdorur ky, si e ka bere kaq te larte.?
Vazhdon gjermani ;
Kushedi sa hekur e sa beton ka harxhuar qe e ka bere.
Hidhet shqiptari;
Pale sa dinamit duhet qe ta hedhesh  ne ere.... :Lulja3:

----------


## strange

Po shikoja ne Youtube ca keng dhe se si dola te këto video se di  :ngerdheshje:  

Thash te hapi një teme te qeshim pak me femrat kur vozisin  :buzeqeshje: 

Me poshtë po sjell video duke pare femrat se si ato vozisin.





Si dhe një tjetër qe kam plas tu qesh, këtu nuk e nxen një motor e kjo dëshiron ketë kamion lol ta parkoje aty  :ngerdheshje: 





ps: Gocat e forumit te me falni po jeni për tju qeshur ne ketë pune hahah

----------


## Elonaa

Femrat jane me te kujdesshme!

----------


## RaPSouL

Ske faj Elonaa kujdesi i femrave vërehet qart tek videot më lart  :perqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

> Ske faj Elonaa kujdesi i femrave vërehet qart tek videot më lart




hahaha.jo te gjitha jan te tilla!!Po shumicen e aksidenteve i bejne meshkujt. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Po shumica e vozitësve jan meshkuj moj shif kjo  :perqeshje:  (joke)

Të përshëndes me këngën, O kurr më iku timoni nga dora moj nan  :perqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

Ne edhe po bem ndonje aksident e bejme kshu pa dashje me ngadal ,kur hyjme parkimeve apo me ndonje rrugice te ngushte .Po ju meshkujt mos o zot.Ju fluturoni me 200 thyeni dhe peme shtylla e ca ju del para apapapa keni mendje te keqe.Mund te jeni te talentuar po kot ,per i cik tangerllik vrisni veten.Pa lere kur ja kalon ndonje femer padashje, turreni si te cmendur ne rruge ja t'ja kaloni ja s'ka! :Lulja3:

----------


## RaPSouL

Loool paske përvoj të keqe me meshkujt në timon më duket  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Elonaa

> Loool paske përvoj të keqe me meshkujt në timon më duket



Ncuq.Meshkujt e familjes time jane te gjithe te kujdesshem.Ne fakt me kan godit nja dy here ne rruge!!.Jam trembur per nje moment!Te rroj rripi i sigurimit se te  iken koka per hic gje!.Po ktu po flas nga historirat .Ja Ferrari ne mes Tiranes ca beri???!!!!.Fluturoi preu pemen.Aventura te papara bejne meshkujt lol :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Uarda-1

> *SI TE BESH PER VETE NJE FEMER..*
> 
> 1. Beji shume komplimente,
> 2. Respektoje,
> 3. Perkedhele,
> 4. Puthe me pasion,
> 5. Duaje me gjith veten tende,
> 6. Degjoje me vemendje,
> 7. Pickoje (lehte)
> ...


ahahahah sa kam qesh ahaaha ku e ke gjet epo e shikon qe te besh per vete nje femer eshte me e evshtire se sa te besh per vete nje mashkull? kjo tregon qe ju meshkujt bini shume kollaj ne gracke  :perqeshje:

----------

